# Advice for dock lighting



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone have advice on what type, wattage, etc for dock lights? Moving into a new house on Friday on the sound in navarre. House has a dock and I am wanting to install dock lights to attract fish. I have no idea what to install. I have looked at over water and underwater options. I would like to reduce bugs if at all possible and I know lights attract them. Not sure if the underwater green glow lights are a good idea in this part of Florida (I am used to seeing these in areas with snook). Any ideas or suggestions would help me in decision process. Thanks


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I would go with the underwater lights. QCS Marine Electronics in Pensacola sells them. Go with LED and it will run you about $300. These guys were at the boat show in Destin a few weeks ago and while I don't own one yet, the underwater lights produce the best results for bait attraction that I've fished in the sound.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

Go with the submerged lights. It's much more enjoyable to fish or just hang out on a dock with u/w lights vs. overhead lights.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have had both. The UW lights are really neat, but I've never had 1 last more than a year.
Just replaced a dusk-to-dawn sodium vapor light -- right before the big flood.

It went underwater (so I guess it's both kinds) but I got it dried out and it's still working!
It attracts bugs, but that attracts minnows, which attract bigger fish, etc.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I like the overwater but I hate to fish with bugs all in my face. That's the one concern. Any overwater lighting that works for attracting fish and not the bugs? I may even go with a combo of uw and underwater


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

You could mount a LED light bar underneath your dock. It would be out of the water but also out of your eyes and bug attraction should all be closer to water level.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

salty_dawg said:


> You could mount a LED light bar underneath your dock. It would be out of the water but also out of your eyes and bug attraction should all be closer to water level.


Absolutely, if you choose to go above, mount it as close to the waterline as possible and use a glare guard to control / focus the light where it's needed.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Loomisled.com best underwaterlight around


----------



## Buckshot41 (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't know about y'all but I love the green underwater lights they are the best!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I ordered some solar dawn to dusk spotlights for now. Electrical quotes to power a 400 foot dock are slightly outrageous. These solar led spots are bright. We will see how they do. I mounted to the dock shining down into water underneath. With the breeze on the sound I doubt bugs are going to be an issue anyway. Thanks for the advice guys. If I can get the dock powered ill upgrade


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*If you have neighbors...*

...or people across from you, the underwater are much less obnoxious to the eyes when viewed from that perspective. At very least , shield the globe with paint or if solid framed , angle back toward the dock to minimize the visual intrusion.Be a good neighbor !
Metal Halide is the best above water.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*LED lights*

I have two LED lights from http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/ on my dock and I have been very pleased with them. One is mounted above the water and one below. I have them set up on a dusk to dawn timer that I purchased at Lowes for less than $15. The above water is green and the below water is white. The bait fish hang around the green light more but that may be because of the bugs. I have mine mounted under the first board on the deck so that it cannot be seen by boats cruising by. By doing this I don't have bugs in my face but they do get around my ankles. One of the biggest benefits of not have the lights up high is not every one sees them and I don't have to fight the guys in boats to fish my own pier. LED costs more up front but the cost to operate them is only about $5 dollars for a whole year.


----------

